# 597 - Ingredients - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

The candles were to be made of lithium deuteride… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

lol funny and nice!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice one :biggrin:+rep


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't get it. =S


----------

